
Why Every Software Developer Needs to Learn Chaos Engineering - Edouar1
https://medium.com/better-programming/why-every-software-developer-needs-to-learn-chaos-engineering-ef08992f4354
======
yellow_lead
Any tips on explaining to management that this isn't the same thing as testing
in production?

